# Learning about blue green, who can help??



## cmoritzen (Jul 28, 2013)

I am trying to get more information on Bluegreen and how their points work. We own two timeshares both on weeks. I know how the DVC points work, is it similar to that? Can somebody help this newbie to BG. Also does it truly not matter where you own to trade within BG? Has anyone ever had any true difficulties getting what they want from trading within?


----------



## got4boys (Jul 28, 2013)

The most knowledgable about Bluegreen points is a TUGGER named BocaBum99. You can search for postings by him.

Here is my knowledge that I have acquired through research and reading on TUG. 

Bluegreen is a points system. You can book as little as 2 days. No reservation charges, no housekeeping fees.

There is a cancellation fee if you cancel your reservation - $35 online, $50 on the phone.

It is based off what trust you purchase into. Be very aware of what trust fund you buy into so that your MFs are optimized. If you buy a small package in Trust Fund E, you will overpay. If you're buying lots of points, you definitely want to be in Trust Fund E. Here are the maintenance fees for the ones that I am familiar with are the three trusts below.  These are for 2013.

Trust Fund E: $320 + $.0493/point 

Trust Fund D: $.078/point 

Trust Fund B: $170 + $.0673

There are points charts available at this link

http://www.bluegreenonline.com/points.pdf

that will give you the points needed to stay at the resort in the points guide.

You can borrow next years points (just as long as you prepay the maintenance fees) and you can save (for a fee) into next year. The caution on saving is that you can only book up to Red season.

There is also an annual Club Fee - $129, which does give you access to RCI.

If you buy resale, the Home Resort would make a difference if you want bonus vacation time. Owners get bonus time at the resort you own. Bonus Time is the ability to book an available unit less than 45-days from Check in at a Bluegreen Resort at your home resort (if you buy resale).


----------



## maggiesmom (Aug 2, 2013)

*small package amount?*

got4boys,
you said "_If you buy a small package in Trust Fund E, you will overpay. If you're buying lots of points, you definitely want to be in Trust Fund E_. What is considered a small package?? . Please let me know. Thank you

maggiesmom


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2013)

I've read in another thread that if you need more than 10,000 points you
Should buy trust fund E.


----------



## maggiesmom (Aug 3, 2013)

Now if I can only figure out th Sale side(A,F,Z) of it.  :hysterical:

maggiesmom


----------



## rclark6 (Aug 11, 2013)

*bluegreen*

The best place to learn is on the bluegreen yahoo group. That has all the info on bluegreen.  



cmoritzen said:


> I am trying to get more information on Bluegreen and how their points work. We own two timeshares both on weeks. I know how the DVC points work, is it similar to that? Can somebody help this newbie to BG. Also does it truly not matter where you own to trade within BG? Has anyone ever had any true difficulties getting what they want from trading within?


----------

